# Jagtog 05/07/2008 Boabab



## mogodu (Mar 28, 2007)

My vrou se vark wat sy die naweek geskiet het.
Haar boog was op 45 pond ,met 350grein Goldtip5575 pyle. Sy het swak penetrasie gekry.
Nou is haar boog op 50 pond en haar pyle weeg 405grein , nou is haar penetrasie op wild BAIE beter. Ek gaan hulle nog swaarder maak (430 Grein)
Dit was 'n great naweek Ek kan nie wag vir Augustus nie


----------



## mogodu (Mar 28, 2007)




----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

Watse broadhead het sy gebruik? Dit is n mooi vark. Geluk!


----------



## mogodu (Mar 28, 2007)

My rooibok wat ek geskiet het


----------



## mogodu (Mar 28, 2007)

"n Vriend van my het sy boog Dinsdag laasweek gekry PSE STINGER
Hy het ook sy eerste bloed getrek
Die bobbejaan se bek was vol mielies.
Hy sal nie weer vir ons smile nie :wink:
Hy het hom geskiet met 'n Eastman 2 Blader Broadhead


----------



## mogodu (Mar 28, 2007)

Hierdie wildebees het by Mopanie Hide ingekom
Wat dink Julle ?


----------



## mogodu (Mar 28, 2007)

My vrou skiet op die oomblik met 100 grein G5 Tekkens, maar ek gaan vir haar 125 grein Tekkens koop , sowel as 125 grein Slik Triks
Ek het bestel , maar aai hulle kom stadig:sad:
Dit lyk nogal op die foto asof sy met 'n fieldpoint geskiet het.

Groete
Stefan


----------



## Bayfield (Mar 23, 2008)

Mooi vrou en 'n mooi vark. Geluk! Het julle Elite boe geskiet?


----------



## mogodu (Mar 28, 2007)

Net soos Charlize Theron is daar iewers êrens iemand wat gatvol is vir haar kak:wink:
Net Ek skiet 'n Elite E 500 Sy skiet 'n Bowtech Equilizer
Groete
Stefan


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Baobab*

Baie geluk julle almal.Moenie dat die penetrasie jou te veel pla nie,n vark is donners hard.Ek verkies ook swaar pyle,meer momentum,boog is baie stiller,limb vriendeliker,meer penetrasie(van teoretiese belang)ens.
Stefan sit Martie voor of agter die varkie(maak net seker sy is ver vd rekenaar af)Se geluk nogmaals en gaan sy hom vir die taksidermis vat.
Philip


----------



## Ruhan (Jun 13, 2007)

*Lol*

Elke keer as ek na daai foto kyk van die bobbejaan met die mielies lag ek myself 'n papie!!! Weereens geluk met Martie se uitstekende vark en jou great rooibok!

Ek dink vir Augustus gaan ek my drinkskoene inpak aangesien ons ons plakkies anngehad het die naweek! Dit sluit julle ook in Philip en Bossie :wink:

Mooi bly


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Ruhan said:


> Ek dink vir Augustus gaan ek my drinkskoene inpak aangesien ons ons plakkies anngehad het die naweek! Dit sluit julle ook in Philip en Bossie :wink:
> 
> Mooi bly


Ruhan....ek het vellies wat met bloudraad vasgemaak word. :wink:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Baie geluk vir you allmal !!
The Tekan II is a awesome broadhead, unfortunately G5 build now only the new Tekan in 100 grain. I will also use the Tekan II in 125 grain and German Kinetics 125 grain in August.


----------



## Ruhan (Jun 13, 2007)

Bushkey said:


> Ruhan....ek het vellies wat met bloudraad vasgemaak word. :wink:


Lyk my julle manne is voorbereid daar Tzaneen. Oppad Baobab toe sal ek 'n draai maak in die dorp en vir my ook so paar kry. Hou set asseblief vir my 'n size 12 uit! LOL.:cheers:


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Baie Geluk.

Dis regtig mooi vark daai.

Lyk of julle die naweek baie geniet het.


----------



## VThokie10 (Apr 18, 2007)

sweet pics..congrats!!! :darkbeer:


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

Congratulations - nice trophies :darkbeer:


----------



## Bayfield (Mar 23, 2008)

Mogodu,
Ek het net my nuwe Elite GT500 boog gekry, en het sommer 'n paar pyle geskiet het. Lekker boog. Het jy enige probleeme met jou Elite boog gehad??


----------

